# Decanting Face and Body Foundation?



## aznsmurfy (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm thinking of decanting the big bottle of Face and Body into a smaller 2oz squeeze jar because I've heard they go bad quickly. Any experiences with F&B going bad? How can you tell? My plan was to decant 2oz and stick the rest in a clean mini fridge (so the plastic doesn't pick up fridge funk ew!) hehe But yeah, any thoughts? ^_^ Thank you!


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 11, 2007)

this is a very good, albeit old question!!! Anyone got any thoughts??!!


----------



## *_* (Dec 12, 2007)

Well... I've had 2 big bottles of F&B go bad on me while almost 70-80% full 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I don't use foundation very often.
Too bad I threw out the first one (forgot all about B2M!!) .. but I still have the second.

They both separated ... that's how I knew they went bad..but both were stored at room temperature in hot summer so I guess that's why they went bad.

If I ever repurchase F&B (and that's a very big if even though I love the foundation) I must find a way to store it to prevent the same thing from happening again.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 12, 2007)

i dont have MAC f&B, but i do this with my MUFE face and body foundation and now with all my liquid foundation. 
1) its easier to dip my skunk brush into the little sample jars
2) if i ever need to use the foundation on a client, i can just give them their own little jar
3) if something happens like a spill, im not SOL with a whole bottle spilled
4) if something gets in the little jar, im not SOL with a whole bottle contaminated.
5) it kinda rations me, where i use about a jar a week.
6) also SUPER SUPER convenient for travel. i travel back and forth from my dorm to home to work to my boyfriends, so this saves me one less thing to carry around. i also just went to Florida for thanksgiving, and the sample jar is small enough that i can take it on the plane.


----------



## *_* (Dec 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Love Always Ivy* 

 
_i dont have MAC f&B, but i do this with my MUFE face and body foundation and now with all my liquid foundation. 
1) its easier to dip my skunk brush into the little sample jars
2) if i ever need to use the foundation on a client, i can just give them their own little jar
3) if something happens like a spill, im not SOL with a whole bottle spilled
4) if something gets in the little jar, im not SOL with a whole bottle contaminated.
5) it kinda rations me, where i use about a jar a week.
6) also SUPER SUPER convenient for travel. i travel back and forth from my dorm to home to work to my boyfriends, so this saves me one less thing to carry around. i also just went to Florida for thanksgiving, and the sample jar is small enough that i can take it on the plane._

 
May I ask what shade MUFE F&B you use?

Thanks


----------



## tiramisu (Dec 13, 2007)

thanks ladies!
I purchased the set of two 2 ounce containers with the new accessory relaunch online along with F&B foundation--- we'll see how that goes (decanting and using one two ouncer and storing the other in the fridge)  ...


----------



## Pris8021 (Dec 14, 2007)

Face and Body Foundation that seperates has not gone bad - this will happen over time naturally. (You can sometimes even see it on bottles displayed on shelves at MAC stores, esp with colours that don't move very quickly) All you need to do is shake it up, and it will be fine. The only way you would know if it went bad is if the smell was off, anything rancid, funky, or unpleasant should go to recycling. (Face and Body normally has that nice grapefruit kinda smell) 

The product has a two year shelf life from the time it is opened, regardless of when it was sold. (Look for the little symbol like a bottle opening with a number in it, it will tell you the number of months you should use it up within from the time of purchase, eg 24, 24 months or two years)

Having said that, putting it into smaller 1 or 2 oz bottles is a much easier way to keep F&B in your makeup bag or for travel, and the fridge is a good place for the remainder you are not using!


----------



## *_* (Dec 14, 2007)

Thanks _Pris8021 for the tip!

Thank God I didn't throw it out !
Procrastination was good for me here, I was planning on emptying the bottle for weeks !

I gave it a couple of minutes shake and it did come back together again!
_


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 17, 2007)

34 :-D
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by **_** 

 
_May I ask what shade MUFE F&B you use?

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Ilka (Nov 2, 2015)

Would one of you be gentle enought to post a picture from your decanted and reshaked mac's face and body?
  Mine has decanted as well and despite there's no chance on smell after shaking it it looks strange almost like it was curdle.
  Then when I put it on the top of my hand or on a mixture palette it seems not to be mixtured enough althoud if I work with it a litlle (with finger or a bruhs) the liquids appear to "reassemble".
  I don't have a new bottle and I don't remmember how it supposed to look when it's new.
  Should I trhow it out?
  Many thanks girls.


----------



## shellygrrl (Nov 3, 2015)

Ilka said:


> Mine has decanted as well and despite there's no chance on smell after shaking it it looks strange almost like it was curdle. Then when I put it on the top of my hand or on a mixture palette it seems not to be mixtured enough althoud if I work with it a litlle (with finger or a bruhs) the liquids appear to "reassemble". I don't have a new bottle and I don't remmember how it supposed to look when it's new. Should I trhow it out? Many thanks girls.


  If it's curdled, it's gone bad, IMO.


----------



## Ilka (Nov 10, 2015)

Thank you shellygrrl


----------

